
Gitblit - open-source stack for managing, viewing, and serving Git repos - Dekku
http://www.gitblit.com/
======
steveb
I've been using gitblit for a few months, and have been very pleased with how
easy it is to set up and manage. It's great to set up http sharing of git
repositories inside an organization.

It has nice features like ACL's and federation for backup.

